# Sticky  Club PAR meter



## Michael

DFW APC has purchased a PAR meter for use by club members. The PAR meter will be demonstrated at our October 2011 meeting, and after that meeting the meter will be available for members to borrow for periods of one week.

In this thread we will post rules and instructions for use of the PAR meter, and also start a sign-up list of member who wish to borrow the meter.

*RULES FOR USE OF CLUB PAR METER
10 October 2011*

*Who May Use the PAR meter*
Any member in good standing of DFW APC may use the club PAR meter, following the rules below. Non-members may not use the meter, except under the direct supervision of a club member during a club sanctioned activity.

*Storage of the PAR Meter*
When not in use by club members, the meter will be stored by the meter keeper. The meter keeper is a member in good standing of the club, appointed by the Board of Directors. The keeper will properly store the meter, keep records of its use, make the meter available for use by members, and periodically check the condition and operation of the meter.

*Check-out Procedures*
Any member may check out the meter for a period of one week. Members wishing to check out the meter will contact the meter keeper and make arrangements for pick-up and delivery of the meter. At check out, the member will be given a copy of these rules, and will be required to sign a check out list.

At the end of the one week loan, the member will return the meter to the keeper, who will check its condition and function. The meter will then be available for use by another member. Any member who does not return the meter within one week is subject to a late fee of $10.00 for each week or portion of a week in excess of the original period of the loan. Reasonable exceptions can be made by the keeper in case of hardship or logistics.

*Terms of Use and Penalties*
The PAR meter must be returned to the meter keeper in the same condition as when it was loaned. The keeper will check the operation and condition of the meter promptly after it is returned by a member, and notify the member if any problems are discovered.

The PAR meter must be used according the manufacturer's instructions and recommendations at all times. A copy of these instructions will be issued with the meter at the time of loan, and must be returned with the meter.

A member who returns the meter with excessive wear, dirt, or any kind of damage will be assessed a fine. This fine is in addition to any late fees. The amount of the fine may vary depending on the condition of the meter, but will not exceed the cost of new duplicate meter. If a member looses or damages the meter beyond repair, that member will automatically be required to pay the club the full cost of an equal replacement, plus any associated shipping, handling, and sales tax.

Any infraction of these rules may result in a member loosing loan privileges, either temporarily or permanently. A severe infraction may cause membership to be revoked, either temporarily or permanently.

*Data Gathering*
One of DFW APC's goals in purchasing the PAR meter and making it available to members is to collect information about PAR values in different aquaria equipped with different kinds of lighting. This information will be made available to the entire membership of DFW APC, and to members of the on-line forum Aquatic Plant Central. For that reason, members who borrow the meter are encouraged, but not required, to report the results they obtain. A sample form is attached for this purpose. Results may also be reported in the DFW APC forum on Aquatic Plant Central.

*What Do My Results Mean?*
There is no universally accepted interpretation of PAR values for aquaria. Here are two proposed scales for comparison. All values are given in micromoles per square meter per second.

20-40 low light
40-100 medium light
100+ high light
-or-
40-70 low light
70-150 medium light
150-300 high light
300-600 very high light

By reporting your results and comparing them to others, you can help to develop realistic guidelines for light levels in planted tanks.

*Be Kind to the PAR Meter!*
•	Keep the protective plastic cap on the sensor except when in use.
•	Clean the meter after use with mild soap and water or window cleaner.
•	Dry the meter before storing it in the carrying case.
•	Don't pinch the cord when closing the case.

Thank you!


----------



## fishyjoe24

I might be interested in using the par meter... I would like to test out the new zoomed t5 h.o. 2 bulb fixture I got the fixture makes the bulbs close and it gives a box shape highly polished reflector.. for $65.00 i said why not... i'm looking for medium light over my 40g 24 inch tall. according to the light charts 2 t5 h.o. 4 inches above a 24 inch tank will give medium light... i want to find out, and see if $65.00 was a good buy, or if i should of saved up a little more and got a hagen, or coralife, or saved up for a while and got a tek, or a wavepoint..


----------



## Michael

You can download a PDF of the instruction manual for the PAR meter here:

http://www.apogeeinstruments.com/manuals/MQ-100_200_300manual.pdf

We have Model MQ-200.


----------



## wwh2694

I want to borrow it too when u get done. Thanks


----------



## digital_gods

Can I be used in our salt water aquariums too?


----------



## Michael

Yes--just rinse and dry the sensor afterward.


----------



## digital_gods

That's simple enough.


----------



## Michael

Everybody, I've just made this thread a sticky.

The PAR meter has returned from its tour of the western provinces, and is now back in east Dallas and ready to be checked out again. Fishyspots is officially next in line, but may have difficulty coming to pick up the meter because of distance.

In any case, tell me if you want to use the meter and we will schedule a pick-up.

--Michael


----------



## fishyspots

If someone closer my way wants it next, let them have it then I'll get it from them and return at the meeting. Otherwise, give me a location and day to pick it up and I'll make the trek, preferably on the weekend.


----------



## marcio

Michael,

hope all is well! I've just paid on paypal for this year's membership. Hard to believe it has been nearly a year since I first joined the club! Could you please add my name to the list for the PAR meter? I live in Uptown Dallas and can pick-up at your place when it is available.

Take care,

Marcio Cardoso


----------



## Michael

Hi Marcio,

Right now the PAR meter is in Whitesboro with Fishspots. She will bring the meter to the January meeting on Sunday. Ben has asked to use the meter next, and I assume he will pick it up at the meeting. When he is finished, you are next.


----------



## RandallW201

I'd like to get next in line. I finally finished my canopy and added the extra lighting.


----------



## Michael

Hi everyone,

Ben in DeSoto has the meter right now, it's due back on Saturday the 28th. Marcio is next, then Randall.

Marcio, if you want to pick it up this weekend, just let me know. You can post here or send me a PM.


----------



## marcio

Michael,

I would like to trade places with Randall and he can go first. The reason being is that I am still waiting to receive my new T5's HO to replace the 1-year old set I have. I want to be able to measure the PAR of the old AND of the new set (I guess most will find the comparison interesting as well).

If that's OK, please feel free to reach out to Randall dor the pick-up after the PAR is returned.


----------



## Michael

Thanks, Marcio. Randall, if you are reading this you should be able to pick up the meter on Sunday.


----------



## BLUEC

*Re: Next Meeting*

Who were we supposed to contact for access thru the gates for the next meeting? I want to make sure Elizabeth Moore-Carmack and Al Adams is included on the access list.
Thanks,
BlueC


----------



## dbot

Hi, may I be put on the list for the PAR meter again? I bought another light


----------



## Michael

Sure, it will be available the middle of next week. Please send me a PM about when you would like to pick it up.


----------



## niko

I'd like for someone to bring the club PAR meter to the March 16 meeting. I have a PAR meter but from what I understand all of them differ a little or a lot depending on what kind of light they measure predominantly (wavelengths).

Who has the club PAR meter at the moment? Will they come to the meeting?


----------



## alexopolus

I'm done working with the parmeter. I think the next on the waiting list is Brian Tugg.
Brian Pm me to see how I can get the par meter to you.


----------



## Tugg

I was just going to pick it up at the next meeting. If someone else wants to use it and then bring it there, I shouldn't need it until then. My 150g is still sitting on the back patio waiting for me to clean/paint it.


----------



## fishyjoe24

who is in charge of the par meter now, or which member has it now? I need it for my 60g cube 24x24x24, trying to figure out if the 4 bulbs I have now will work or if I need 2-4 more bulbs.


----------



## CrownMan

I think Danny picked it up at the last meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24

CrownMan said:


> I think Danny picked it up at the last meeting.


which ones's danny, I'd like to borrow it next.


----------



## Michael

By default, I am still the keeper of the PAR meter. Mike is right, Danny has it right now. Joey, how soon do you want it? Would the next meeting be soon enough? If not, you can contact Danny (mooncon) directly and copy me. The two of you can work out details, just keep me informed so that I know where it is at all times.

Thanks, and don't forget to post your results!


----------



## fishyjoe24

Thanks, next meeting would work. I got a early gift of a used 60g cube. family I went 50/50 price split on it. got lucky finding the equipment. found a rena xp for a good price, then went to DNA and found some hagen glo ballast for 5 bucks. and they had used bulbs for 5 bucks, and reflectors. now all I'm waiting on it ordering plants, and finishing the aqua scaping. also need to exchange my 5 pound bottle for a bigger bottle 10-15lbs should work right.


----------



## redthumb

Wondering if the past meter is available this weekend want to check par on different bulbs in my fixtures


----------



## Michael

I'll check if Danny (Mooncon) is finished with it.


----------



## redthumb

Thanks


----------



## redthumb

Don't forget about the par meter tomorrow Michael..... Thanks


----------



## mooncon

I will make sure to return the par meter tomorrow so someone else can use it


----------



## Michael

Thanks!


----------



## Tugg

If I'm not mistaken, redthumb has the meter now (picked up at Jan meeting). I'd like to drop my name as next in line for when he's done. I'll contact him to arrange a DNA pickup unless someone else has already called dibs.


----------



## Michael

No one else has asked for the meter after Redthumb.


----------



## redthumb

I am finished I will post pics and findings tomorrow


----------



## Michael

Thanks! Tugg is next on the list, so the two of you can plan a transfer.


----------



## fishyjoe24

when tugg is finished I would like to be next. I need to hang my 75g lighting and figure out where to hang a 4 bulb t5 ho light fixture.


----------



## Tugg

I was going to bring it to the swap. Do you need it sooner?


----------



## fishyjoe24

Tugg said:


> I was going to bring it to the swap. Do you need it sooner?


possible, yes. but I can wait I do have plants that need to go in to the tank. I have lids I could always put the light on the lids and hang it at a later time.


----------



## gonzoman

I would love to get a hold of the par meter for a few minutes. I am using some funky lights and would be very interested in seeing what the par rating is.


----------



## fishyjoe24

who is in hold of the par meter because I never got to pick it up and use it.


----------



## Tugg

I'm sorry all, I've been swamped and haven't been on over here much. I'm hoping to go out to gonzoman's on Friday, but worst case I'll drop it off with Michael so it's in a central area and available to the other club members.


----------



## gonzoman

Fishyjoe,

Message me your phone number and I will give you a shout as soon as I have the meter. I wont need it long as I am just testing 1 aquarium, and 1 additional type of light. 

Where do you live?


----------



## Michael

Everyone, I'm glad the PAR meter is back in circulation. Gonzoman, whether you get the meter from me or Tugg, one of us will show you how to use it--it's easy.


----------



## fishyjoe24

gonzoman said:


> Fishyjoe,
> 
> Message me your phone number and I will give you a shout as soon as I have the meter. I wont need it long as I am just testing 1 aquarium, and 1 additional type of light.
> 
> Where do you live?


Plano close to 190 and 75 area. I just need to test lights to see where I need to hang a light on some like hangers. then test some different bulbs to see if even the same kelvin, if different brands will effect par, and how different spectrums play a role.


----------



## gonzoman

Tugg dropped off the meter with me just now. I have the meter and will do my readings tonight. 

If anyone wants me to do any specific readings they would like me to take please let me know.


----------



## gonzoman

My cheap lighting experiment.

Par meter report on cheapo Ebay 50 watt led 6500k spot lights.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6X-50W-High...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D831265008303

Directly under the light 1250-1300 par depending on proximity to center of spot light.

6" under water- 345-550 par depending on proximity to center of spot light.

16"-17" under water at substrate 101-103 par

16"-17" underwater at substrate in shaded areas 75-82 par

Darkest corner in tank 16"-17" at substrate 62 par roughly a 6" area.

Notes: By using the meter I was able to identify 1 underperforming LED spotlight, I am assuming it is defective. It metered at 600 par under the light, which is nearly half the output of all the others. Surprisingly the par rating at the substrate is unaffected. I imagine this is due to the other spots spreading light and covering for the weaker spotlight.

All in all I am pleased. I am running a total of 10 of these spots on a surface area of 84'x 36', coverage is excellent. Visually the lighting is very appealing and natural looking. Beautiful ripple from the surface.

I used a meter to see how much these lights were actually drawing. While they say 50 watt, they only draw 25 watts a piece. From what I hear this is typical of Chinese lights. They will half the advertised watts. Why? I do not know.

Total advertised watts covering the 84"x36" tank 500w.
Total actual watts drawn to power lights for 84"x36" tank 250w
TOTAL SPENT ON ALL LIGHTING UNDER 250.00


----------



## Michael

Thanks for posting your results. This much light definitely puts you in the "CO2 required" category.

I am curious about the spread characteristics of the lights. About how far apart is each spot light mounted? Also, how far above the water surface? This will help others (like me!) decide how many are needed over different sized tanks.


----------



## gonzoman

Spread is deceptively good. I found one of my lights was only putting out about 1/2 of what the others were. But the Par rating under that light was mostly unaffected.

I would space the lights 2-3 inches apart. Mine are 4 inches from the water. I am going to place them a bit closer than that. I would suggest placing them 2.5 inches from the water for the best results.



Michael said:


> Thanks for posting your results. This much light definitely puts you in the "CO2 required" category.
> 
> I am curious about the spread characteristics of the lights. About how far apart is each spot light mounted? Also, how far above the water surface? This will help others (like me!) decide how many are needed over different sized tanks.


----------

